# VA/DC/MD Caravan



## bh330ci (Feb 6, 2002)

I mentioned it in the other thread, but I figured I'd make it official. Who's in?


----------



## NOVAblue740iL (May 29, 2003)

im in


----------



## Riuster (May 21, 2003)

*where is it?*

This may be an obvious question, but where is the bimmerfest 2003 ANYWAY?????

Also, what is the purpose of the fest, besides just BMW people getting together, is there a concert, or like a BBQ, a one day association, etc?.....


----------



## bh330ci (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: where is it?*



Riuster said:


> *This may be an obvious question, but where is the bimmerfest 2003 ANYWAY?????
> 
> Also, what is the purpose of the fest, besides just BMW people getting together, is there a concert, or like a BBQ, a one day association, etc?..... *


It's in the NW corner of CT at Lime Rock. As far as purpose, for me it's an excuse to get in my car and drive 1000 miles(round trip) to one of the prettiest parts of the country that I've ever been to.


----------



## Riuster (May 21, 2003)

*Re: Re: where is it?*



bh330ci said:


> *It's in the NW corner of CT at Lime Rock. As far as purpose, for me it's an excuse to get in my car and drive 1000 miles(round trip) to one of the prettiest parts of the country that I've ever been to. *


Yes, I finally got the info on www.bimmerfesteast.com thanks for your info and help.

wow 1000 miles round trip..this better be worth it for you.....safe trip...


----------



## Riuster (May 21, 2003)

*Re: Re: where is it?*



bh330ci said:


> *It's in the NW corner of CT at Lime Rock. As far as purpose, for me it's an excuse to get in my car and drive 1000 miles(round trip) to one of the prettiest parts of the country that I've ever been to. *


Yes, I finally got the info on www.bimmerfesteast.com thanks for your info and help.

wow 1000 miles round trip..this better be worth it for you.....safe trip...


----------

